

Ask HN: New Flash 0day? (flash-0day-vitaly1) - kekebo

Can anyone make sense of this? 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;ioerror&#x2F;status&#x2F;618039409682841600
======
paraxisi
Purportedly, these are 0days from the HackingTeam dump that happened last
night. See the previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836336)
and associated files
[https://github.com/hackedteam](https://github.com/hackedteam)

